# Fake tan products vs tanning beds?? Advice!



## User49 (May 6, 2007)

*As it is getting closer to summer time I am feeling more an more self concious of my pale skin! Everyone seems to be emerging with a beautiful tan **:sun:**and I'm feeling the need to follow suit. Problem is I find fake tanning lotions and sprays have a rather unpleasent 'curry' smell. I can't deal with it! And I am totally not up for tanning beds! I went into one for four minutes and it just made me feel super uncomfortable and closed in! Not to mention paranoid about getting cancer! **




**So what does every1 use to get that summer glow? Can any1 reccommend some face and body products that have a nice natural effect and last and build up each time you use them? :shrug:*


----------



## xiahe (May 6, 2007)

you could try jergens natural glow or dove glow


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 6, 2007)

I like tanning beds. I just make sure to put SPF 15 on my face and hands (they age fastest). You only have to tan every other day to get good color, and many lotions have bronzers (like Bombshell or Almost Famous) so you get color REALLY quickly. 

I hate gradual tanners. They leave me orange (I've tried Jergens, Olay, Fake Bake, Aveeno, and a few others ^.^; I hate them all). Although I got good color from L'Oreal Sublime Bronze, a nice toasty gold color.


----------



## semtexgirl (May 6, 2007)

Go with a self-tanner, the formulas have come A LONG way over the years.  I recommend testing the product (Jergens makes a good self-tanner as mentioned above) first on an area that's normally covered up so that in case the color is fake, you don't have to be embarassed.  Also, apply the stuff per the instructions on the bottle/packaging/etc. for natural looking results.  Stay FAR FAR away from tanning beds.  Resist the urge - they do more harm than good in the long run.  Besides increasing your chances of getting skin cancer EXPONENTIALLY, tanning via these methods (or under the natural rays of the sun) ends up drying out your skin over time.  If you're lucky enough not to end up with some form of skin cancer, you're most likely looking at freckles, wrinkles, and shoe-leather like skin.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (May 6, 2007)

go for fake tan indefinite. Tanning beds gives you skin cancer and can age your skin alot even if you can't notice it. there's alot of great fake tans out there but I never used it so i cant really suggest which FT is the best one


----------



## mistella (May 6, 2007)

I've used practically every self-tanner out there. They all leave that nasty DHA smell.. For a long time I was totally against tanning beds but now I do it all the time. Bad, i know!! but I just hate rubbing in the lotion and the sticky feeling. The ones that have the LEAST smell is Coppertone Gradual Tan, Famous Dave's Self tanner (you can get it on ebay, its really cheap and works well. Dries very quick) and Neutrogena MicroMist. You can also do Mystic Tan (gets you really tan but stinks) or airbrushing tan (expensive but you get the best look)


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 7, 2007)

I'll put it to you the same way I put it to clients at work: the only safe tan is a fake tan.  Tanning beds use the same UV rays that you would get in the sun, only artificially.  If you're very pale, there's a good chance that you would burn before tanning, and your skin would be especially sensitive to the harms of tanning.  If you simply just want a nice healthy glow, try a gradual self tanner. I agree with the posts above, they've come a long way.


----------



## madkitty (May 7, 2007)

I am a st trop addict but do use beds for a couple of weeks before I go on hols to adjust my skin beforehand


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 7, 2007)

Have you tried the Mystic Tan?  It is a spray on done at a tanning salon. And costs around $30.  you aren't supposed to shower for 4-5 hours afterwards and the color is supposed to last longer than self tanners.


----------



## tinagrzela (May 7, 2007)

I have skin cancer. I'm 30 years old. I'm almost rid of it, but please, don't do tanning beds. I did. I'm not saying that's what caused my cancer. But, I'm sure it didn't help.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 7, 2007)

Not only are tanning beds small , and sort of .. coffin like (not to mention the skin damage) .. They are also filled with bacteria. . ew. your laying there in someone else's sweat.  The spray they use to clean the beds.. HAH. have you ever watched a girl clean the bed.. "spray spray spray..wipe" done . that wont kill all that nastiness. Its gonna take a LOT more than a few sprays!


----------



## Raerae (May 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_*As it is getting closer to summer time I am feeling more an more self concious of my pale skin! Everyone seems to be emerging with a beautiful tan **:sun:**and I'm feeling the need to follow suit. Problem is I find fake tanning lotions and sprays have a rather unpleasent 'curry' smell. I can't deal with it! And I am totally not up for tanning beds! I went into one for four minutes and it just made me feel super uncomfortable and closed in! Not to mention paranoid about getting cancer! **



**So what does every1 use to get that summer glow? Can any1 reccommend some face and body products that have a nice natural effect and last and build up each time you use them? :shrug:*_

 
I dont use anything...

All getting a tan does is give you wrinkles later in life.  No thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I do go to the beach I tend to use excessive amounts of sun block, so I dont tend to tan anyways.  I dont mind being pale.  I used to tan, but now, i'll keep my pale skin.  I actually lightened up to the point where SFF NW15 is to dark for me, and was really happy about that.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 7, 2007)

Do you want to look like this!?!?!


----------



## blissfullvirgo (May 7, 2007)

Ok even though I know it is bad for you I tan in beds. I hate the smell of lotions as well(yuck) I put sunscreen on my face and hands. If you don't want to do a tanning bed try the Mystic tan, or some new salon are offering the California Tan Spray tan (much better than Mystic but also more $) the only problem is,is if you are a big sweater than these will not last long for you at all because you sweat the color off onto your clothes. Well hope you find some answers.


----------



## prinzessin784 (May 7, 2007)

Clarins makes awesome self-tanners!  The smell of tanning lotions only lasts for an hour or so, but if it's really that intolerable try one of the buildable tanners - they have less color in them so it isn't as strong.  You just use it every day for a week to build up to the color you want.

Don't go to the tanning beds!  It's so preventable it's not even funny.  Just like smoking - it's just asking for health problems.


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 8, 2007)

I don't worry about tanning, but I urge you to use fake tanning stuff. I think Clinique or some of the higher-end brands make stuff that smells pleasant, like oranges or something citrusy.

I imagine if you go to a spray tanning salon or a place that does it that the scent is very pleasant.

I think of the neighbor woman from There's Something About Mary as to why I shouldn't tan. Also, tanning beds, if not cleaned properly, can house bacteria and such that give you all sorts of unpleasant things.


----------



## xJUDYx (May 8, 2007)

you should try lotions with bronzer in them for a temporary tan until your next shower.. i know a few summers ago.. victorias secret made a bronzing lotion you added to your regular lotion to give you a tanned look. its called beyond bronze. they discontinued that particular product but ebay still has them floating around.


----------



## User49 (May 8, 2007)

*Thanks for all the advice! I think I will steer clear of the tanning beds. It felt un natural the first time and I would rather be in the sun than on a fake artifically lit cancer giving bed. You guys are totally right! So now I just need to pick the best tanning lotion out of all that lot! Lol! I have tried Johnsons and Johnsons. That smelt of curry. I have also tried Ambre Solair spray on build up tan and that was nice but also smelt a bit odd. So I'm after the one that smells nicest....*


----------



## Pascal (May 8, 2007)

I'm a Vampire no tanning for me =)


----------



## user79 (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Not only are tanning beds small , and sort of .. coffin like (not to mention the skin damage) .. They are also filled with bacteria. . ew. your laying there in someone else's sweat.  The spray they use to clean the beds.. HAH. have you ever watched a girl clean the bed.. "spray spray spray..wipe" done . that wont kill all that nastiness. Its gonna take a LOT more than a few sprays!_

 
The place where I used to go tanning had the spray and clean wipes in the room, I always cleaned the tanning bed myself before getting on it, just to be on the safe side.


Having said that, I don't tan anymore. I have very fair skin that burns easily, and I went tanning for one winter long, about 2 or sometimes 3 times a week. I wasn't like super brown, but my skin looked sunkissed. I loved how it looked, but it definitely took it's toll. I got a bunch of freckles all over my face...they did fade eventually when I stopped going tanning but I bet if you go all the time for a longer period, that sun damage will be permanent.

Unfortunately, my skin reacts negatively to those fake tan sprays, I get hives. So I've just accepted that my skin is pale, and I just won't look as tan as other people. In the summer I go tanning in the sun naturally, and that's enough for me. IMO, the negative side effects of tanning were not worth it.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 9, 2007)

plus there isnt anything with embracing your paleness. just imagine when you're 50 and look 30... and all your friends look 60. 

I burn extremely easily. I went to a tanning bed a few times. and my upper back,butt cheeks and my calves all got super burnt (anything that was actually touching the glass) ouchh!


----------



## giz2000 (May 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_plus there isnt anything with embracing your paleness. just imagine when you're 50 and look 30... and all your friends look 60. 

I burn extremely easily. I went to a tanning bed a few times. and my upper back,butt cheeks and my calves all got super burnt (anything that was actually touching the glass) ouchh!_

 
I so totally agree...embrace the paleness!!!


----------



## semtexgirl (May 9, 2007)

Yes, those spray tan booths sound really interesting - I have a bunch of them by me, never tried them though.


----------



## glam8babe (May 9, 2007)

i go tanning once a week although i have very fair skin i do tan easily from using sunbeds once a week which is ok. I used to be scared of them but i love the tan they give me.. yes they can cause cancer but i use to use fake tan EVERY WEEK! and it made me feel 'covered' all the time it was time to show my real skin and i hated it.. but the fake tan [st tropez] just got too much for me every week applying it n stuff when i could be out one night with my friends or whatever... its upto you. If you wanna use sunbeds USE THEM! nobody is stopping you... not everybody gets skin cancer you just have to be careful and not over do it.. like i said i use them once a week and thats all i don't wanna use them more than once a week because i don't wanna get all old looking


----------



## User49 (May 10, 2007)

*Okay so I think I'm going to look into a non smelly fake tan and meanwhile I'm going to try and embrace the paleness. lol.  I mean their are plenty of gorgeous pale women out there: 
Dita Von Teese, Sophie Dahl, Gwen S, that women from Charmed, ect ect... right? And essentially a tan is burnt skin. Just the way the body is trying to protect itself. And uv rays are much wosre than say twenty years ago right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





**





 I just think it's going be be  easier said than done. *


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 10, 2007)

Lots of naturally gorgeous pale women. Nicole Kidman, Julianne Moore, Gillian Anderson...


----------



## *Stargazer* (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glitternmyveins* 

 
_*Okay so I think I'm going to look into a non smelly fake tan and meanwhile I'm going to try and embrace the paleness. lol.  I mean their are plenty of gorgeous pale women out there: 
Dita Von Teese, Sophie Dahl, Gwen S, that women from Charmed, ect ect... right? And essentially a tan is burnt skin. Just the way the body is trying to protect itself. And uv rays are much wosre than say twenty years ago right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




**





 I just think it's going be be  easier said than done. *_

 
I think you've made a very wise choice. There is no amount of "safe" tanning. There is no such thing as "just being careful" when it comes to sun exposure or use of tanning beds. Skin cancer is a horrible thing to have to fight, so take pride in your decision to protect yourself!

Some scary facts from skincancer.org
 Quote:

  Ultraviolet radiation (UVR) is a proven human carcinogen, according to the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services. (13) 

Exposure to tanning beds before age 35 increases melanoma risk by 75 percent. (16) 

Nearly 30 million people tan indoors in the U.S. annually; 2.3 million of them are teens. (4) 

On an average day in the U.S., more than 1 million people tan in tanning salons; 70% are Caucasian women aged 16-49. (7) 

People who use tanning beds are 2.5 times more likely to develop squamous cell carcinoma and 1.5 times more likely to develop basal cell carcinoma. (12) 

Occasional use of tanning beds almost triples the chances of developing melanoma. (12) 

New high-pressure sunlamps emit doses of UVR that can be as much as 15 times that of the sun.(13) 

The indoor tanning industry has an estimated revenue of $5 billion. (6) 

Up to 90 percent of the visible skin changes commonly attributed to aging are caused by the sun. These changes can be seen as early as in one's 20's. (15)


----------



## User49 (May 10, 2007)

_*"Occasional use of tanning beds almost triples the chances of developing melanoma."*_

Woah! Thanks for this reply! I have totally made up my mind. While it is nice to look sexy and tanned while your young I don't think it's worth it if it's going to triple my chances of getting problems in the future. I think people are becoming a bit too concerned with vanity when it comes to going to drastic measures such as tummy tucks/face lifts/and now I also feel that way about tanning beds. It just aint natural! Thanks for all of your posts! They have helped me make up my mind!


----------



## coachkitten (May 13, 2007)

After years of tanning in high school & college I have decided to embrace the pale (NW15) skin that God gave me.  I even slather on SPF 55 now.  
There is no reason in this day & age to tan in a tanning bed when there are numerous safe options.  If I ever do want to look tan I will spend the extra money to get a sunless tanner applied.  
I just don't want to take the risk of wrinkles, age spots, irreversable damage, and skin cancer.


----------



## melliquor (May 13, 2007)

You have made a wise decision.  Tanning is so not worth it.  I don't even allow myself to tan naturally in the sun.  I burn within minutes when I am outside.  I have to wear sunblock whenever I go outside.  I like being pale.  I don't want to have wrinkles and other the other problems caused by tanning.


----------



## MACreation (Jun 12, 2007)

I go to taning salons once a month, and use the seven lotion in the golden packet. It has bronzers that last forever on my skin. I also use the jergens body glow in between, and people always compliment my skin. I hope this helps!


----------



## Katura (Jun 14, 2007)

I think I'm sold on the idea of "Just say no" to taning beds. I have used them in the past, but I htink I'll refrain...

I've been rocking the Loreal Sublime Bronze, and its impossible to get streaky (I've been known to put it on super fast and  put my hair drier on coll for a few minutes to help it dry faster hahaha) 

If I need sun I think I'd rather just go outside for a few minutes, not bake myself for hours with tanning oil...

I'm with you, Glitternmyveins, I'd rather fake it than get wrinkled like a charpei! haha


----------



## User49 (Jun 16, 2007)

Righty ho! I have started my fake tanning journey. Last year I tried Johnsons and Johnsons body lotion with fake tanner and it rEAKed of curry and that fake tan smell! This year I am trying Olay Body Lotion with tanner. So far so good. The smell is noticably a lot less stinky! In fact it has a nice smell to it really. I've used it twice and so far i'm not orange and i seem to have developed a lovely golden hue! If anyone could reccomend any other fake tanning products let me know! I thought it would be fun to do a sort of rating system! 

Ie

Product Name: Olay Body Lotion with tanner
Smellyness out of 10 (1 being not smelly, 10 being super stinky!): 4
Effect overall out of 10: so far 7/10

Product Name: Johnsons & Johnsens Tanning Body Lotion
Smellyness: 9/10 (phewweee)
Effect overall: 5/10






 Any more suggestions and ratings??


----------

